# bruised area on gums?



## anamity (Jun 14, 2014)

hi,

my 16 week old puppy has some bruised areas on his gums.

its on his top gum, where the two longest sharp teeth from his bottom jaw meet the top jaw. is he biting too hard on sticks that he is biting into his top gum line? or is this a sign of new teeth coming threw or something?


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Does he have his adult canine teeth? Those are the long ones, like fangs. It could be a sore spot where the uppers are trying to come thru. If he has his bottom ones, they could be poking the top.

My guess, at 16 weeks, that what you are seeing are swollen painful gums...normal part of the teething process. It may make him a little cranky because its really REALLY painful. Sometimes you'll notice bloody gums.


----------

